# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > قسم أغاني ال Djz & Remixes >  أغنية "غرقان" حسين الجمسي وراشد الماجد

## رنيم

كلمات أغنية "غرقان" حسين الجمسي وراشد الماجد   





جيت وش جابك حبيبي .! .**.من بعد طول المغيبِ
من بعد طول المغيبِ
ولا ناوي ياحبيبي .**. تغرق الغرقان أكثر
تغرق الغرقان أكثر

♫ ♫

جيت وش جابك حبيبي .**. من بعد طول المغيبي
من بعد طول المغيبي

ولا ناوي ياحبيبي .**. تغرق الغرقان أكثر
تغرق الغرقان أكثر .!?

♫ ♫

تقول اني ما أهمك .! ** يابرودة والله دمك
كنت في عيني أضمك ** وأتغزل بك وأسهر
♫ ♫

تقول إني ما اهمك .**. يابرودة والله دمك
كنت في عينى اضمك .**. واتغزل بك واسهر 

اللي جابك هو حبي .**. ولا شيءٍ مستخبي
ولا شيء(ن) مستخبي
ياللي ساكن وسط قلبي .**. ليه من حبي تنكر ..؟
ليه من حبي تنكر ..!؟ 
اللي جابك هو حبي .. ولا شيء مستخبي .. ولا شيء مستخبي
ياللي ساكن وسط قلبي .. ليه من حبي تنكر .. ليه من حبي تنكر
♫ ♫

لاهي . انت في دنياك لاهي .**. وعن حبيب القلب ساهي
التغلي مو تباهي .**. حس في شوقي وتذكر
انت في دنياك لاهي .**. وعن حبيب القلب ساهي 
التغلي مو تباهي .**. حس في شوقي وتذكر


يادروب الحب صيحي .**. ويادموع العين طيحي
يادموع العين طيحي

صرت من بعده جريحِ .**. وقلبي عن غيره تسكر
قلبي عن غيره تسكر ..!!

يادروب الحب صيحي .**. ويادموع العين طيحي

ويادموع العين طيحي

صرت من بعده جريحي .**. وقلبي عن غيره تسكر 


قلبي عن غيره تسكر


♫ ♫ 


روح .. روح يا طاير وقله .. ( قله ) قلبي فيه ألفين عله
الحياه بعده ممله .. وحالي من بعده تدهور
روح ياطاير .. وقله .. قلبي فيه ألفين عله / الحياه بعده ممله .. وحالي من بعده تدهور


♫ ♫ ♫

----------


## ملكة الاحساس



----------


## سيدة الظلام

:36 1 70[1]:  :36 1 70[1]: انا معجبه فيه جد جد جد

----------


## سيدة الظلام

:Doodle04:  :Doodle04:  :Doodle04:  :Doodle04:  :Doodle04:  :Doodle04:  :Doodle04:  :Doodle04:    بحبك بحبك

----------

